# HP Photosmart c7280 prints blank page first



## jsart27 (Jun 8, 2008)

How do I get my Photsmart C7280 printer to stop printing a blank page before the document? It is really annoying.


----------



## dgfinke (Aug 7, 2008)

I have two different people with vista and using the native HP C7200 series print driver included in Vista. They have the same problem with a blank page being printed in front of the document on the C7280. It even happens when printing a test page and I have verified that no separator page is defined in the advanced options. 

Does anyone have a fix?


----------



## jollyhobby (Oct 16, 2008)

Here the same, it works fine with XP but on several Vista Pc's i have that annoying extre Blank page between each normal page.

Any suggestions are welcome,


----------



## PeteG0429 (May 18, 2009)

Here check out this video link it should fix the blank page problem. Good Luck!

YouTube - HP Photosmart C7280 blank page fix - prints a blank page


----------

